# Taffy's Third Agility Class



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy went to her third agility class tonight and she was a little hesitant at first (we had a week off due to instructor cancellation) but then picked it up again and is doing well. Tonight she tried the walk for the first time and did it the first time she was asked. 

My form isn't correct but Taffy did her job....LOL










She is so funny when she does the tunnel! She still has to look through it to make sure that I am on the other side before going through.



















Not very high but a big step for Taffy.











_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How fun is that! Look forward to following Taffy through her Agility classes. When I see Agility competitions I'm always thinking how much fun it looks like for both dog and owner. Sometimes so much fun that the dog jumps everything in sight, whether it is on the course or not! High energy and excitement.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks like such fun. Its great that you got some pics.


----------

